# How many of you...



## Pilgrim72 (Jun 16, 2008)

have bought a book and once you got it found out that you already had it???

*sigh*

I've done that a lot, actually. And I just recently did it again. (With two books!) 

Sadly, I buy too many books, don't have time to read them all, and end up rebuying them a few years later once I've forgotten that I already had them...

Perhaps I'm just going senile or something. 

Has anyone else experienced this? (Please tell me I'm not alone.)


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 16, 2008)

Yup... did it with Gospel Remission by Burroughs (had forgotten which one of them I didn't have) and with at least one other work, but I can't remember which it was (which is bad... maybe I'll buy a third of that one!)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 16, 2008)

I've done it two or three times


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, believe me you are not alone. At one point in my life I had four copies of Huxely's "A Brave New World." Don't ask me why, but I did. My biggest problem is that when I discover I have two or more of the same title, I usually do nothing about. I shelve them together and forget about it. I probably should try selling some of them.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep, I've done it at least twice. Thankfully I have a son who needs to build up his own library before leaving the nest.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 16, 2008)

Haven't done that exactly but I have given away books before only to find out I needed them and had to re-buy them again. Does that count? lol


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 16, 2008)

Done it a more than a few times... Now we keep an Excel document with all of our Christian library on it, printed up in a 3-ring binder. But STILL we do it! 

There are some books that we've bought a couple or three times -- and if it doesn't happen on purpose, now we just say to each other, _well, the Lord must have someone in mind for us to give this to; it wasn't an accident._ And before long, it just about always happens that someone does come along who's been looking for _*just that book! *_

You can look at it that way: if you thought enough of the book to buy it twice - then there must be someone you can give it to... 

Margaret


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2008)

I have this strange compulsion to buy copies of J.D. Salinger's _The Catcher in the Rye_ whenever I find one. I dunno what that means.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 16, 2008)

I have two copies of Horton's _Putting Amazing Back Into Grace_ as well as three copies of the classic Baby Words...


----------



## shackleton (Jun 16, 2008)

There is a Half Price Books by my house, five to be exact. I have a hard _not_ buying books I already have _because it is such a good deal I can't pass up._I have several of the same kind of bibles because they were on sale and I could hardly pass it up.  Then I wind up giving them away or selling to the local used Christian Bookstore.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2008)

This is one thing I don't think I've ever managed to do. I have bought additional copies of books before, but it has always been with the intention of giving it away.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 16, 2008)

Just an idea but if you have more than one or two copy's of a particular book, maybe you can donate the extra to your church library if your church has one.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 16, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have this strange compulsion to buy copies of J.D. Salinger's _The Catcher in the Rye_ whenever I find one. I dunno what that means.


 
"The Catcher in the Rye?"  _Holden Caulfield??????_ Somehow, Andrew, I just don't see the two of you as "kindred spirits!" 



As for me, I'm kind of partial to anything by Jackie Collins or Rona Jaffe...   

Margaret


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > I have this strange compulsion to buy copies of J.D. Salinger's _The Catcher in the Rye_ whenever I find one. I dunno what that means.
> ...



Ahh, it's just an allusion to a certain Mel Gibson movie called _Conspiracy Theory_. 

I do collect extra copies of Puritan/Reformed books like _The Christian's Daily Walk_, _The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven_ and _The Songs of Zion_ to sell or share as I can with other interested readers. 



> As for me, I'm kind of partial to anything by Jackie Collins or Rona Jaffe...
> 
> Margaret


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jun 16, 2008)

My mother owns a used bookstore and there is an old man that comes in weekly to exchange books, on at least 3 occasions he has brought in books and then went and picked up another copy of the same book he just brought in. He got angry at the clerk one time because he thought she had given back the same books, but he had picked up another copy of both of the same books he had just exchanged. They now have a list of all the books he had bought and exchanged.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 16, 2008)

I did it with two books, once; but my books had been boxed up for a couple of years at the time, and so I couldn't look at them very often.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 16, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have this strange compulsion to buy copies of J.D. Salinger's _The Catcher in the Rye_ whenever I find one. I dunno what that means.



Not because this is the Puritan Board, but I buy a lot of bibles. I currently own 83 English-language bibles. If I were to count the foreign-language bibles, I have over one hundred bibles. Different translations, sizes, purposes...It is a strange compulsion of mine. When my wife tells me no more bibles, I tell her we all collect things and bibles are my thing.


----------



## lwadkins (Jun 16, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have this strange compulsion to buy copies of J.D. Salinger's _The Catcher in the Rye_ whenever I find one. I dunno what that means.



When you start seeing the black helicopters in whisper mode with people repelling down from them looking for you,then you'll know your in trouble!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2008)

lwadkins said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > I have this strange compulsion to buy copies of J.D. Salinger's _The Catcher in the Rye_ whenever I find one. I dunno what that means.
> ...



Yes, as Henry Kissinger said, "Even paranoids have eneme---

*This internet connection has been terminated under the provisions of 115 Stat. 272 (2001).*


----------



## Ivan (Jun 16, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Just an idea but if you have more than one or two copy's of a particular book, maybe you can donate the extra to your church library if your church has one.



I've done it a few times. And I've bought sets of which I've had individual volumes...I give them to my associate pastor.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 16, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Reformingstudent said:
> 
> 
> > Just an idea but if you have more than one or two copy's of a particular book, maybe you can donate the extra to your church library if your church has one.
> ...



I have no doubt that he appreciates that. I wish we had a good bookstore around here but a good book store that sells theological sound books is a rarity these days. Most so called "Christian" books stores are only interested in selling the latest fad book by Osteen or Benny Hinn and lots of Jesus junk that is worthless but sells for $$.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 16, 2008)

Ditto but you forgot the book "How to talk to angels".


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow. I'm glad I'm not alone in this. 
Interesting note, one of the books was "Gospel Remission" by Burroughs. Now I have two...

Hey, at least I'm in good company.

A side note, I just got a book today from Solid Ground (my first time ordering from them), and they have wrapped the book up so nice as if it was fine merchandise.

I gotta say, it was a joy unwrapping it. 
(I never thought I'd say that)

And I'm sure it'll be a joy reading it too.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 17, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...


 
_Oh..._ Sorry! It's something I do with fair frequency these days: totally miss recent cultural references (probably _*especially*_ those that are Mel Gibson-related -    )... I would be "anathema" to him - and I enthusiastically return the favor!  

Cheers,

Margaret


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 17, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have this strange compulsion to buy copies of J.D. Salinger's _The Catcher in the Rye_ whenever I find one. I dunno what that means.





Well played...

<proceeds to balance glass bottle on door knob to office before sitting down to read a puritan favorite>


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Jun 17, 2008)

Pilgrim72 said:


> have bought a book and once you got it found out that you already had it???
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



What happens with me is not that I forgot I already have it, but that I can't find the one I already have. So I buy another copy of it, and then after I bought the other copy, I eventually find the first book but only after stores' return policy expires.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to say that I've never done this. Maybe it's because I haven't been doing this long enough to have the relapse occur, or because I have a mental list of every book I own... since the second isn't likely, the first is probably the case!


----------



## caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep. I bought 2 P.Johnson books: _Darwin on Trial_ and J Stuart Russell's
The Parousia: 

I read Johnson's book, but have NEVER gotten around to reading Russell's.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup. We've got two copies of Revival and Revivalism (Murray, Iain H).


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 17, 2008)

*Limited Time Offer...*

Being the nice guy that I am, I am willing to take these duplicate books off your shelves, relieving them of the pressure book space, for FREE of charge! That's right. All you have to do is send them to my address, and you will no longer have to burden your book shelves with unnecessary volumes. PM me for details and enjoy quick relief to all your overstock problems!


----------



## caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Being the nice guy that I am, I am willing to take these duplicate books off your shelves, relieving them of the pressure book space, for FREE of charge! That's right. All you have to do is send them to my address, and you will no longer have to burden your book shelves with unnecessary volumes. PM me for details and enjoy quick relief to all your overstock problems!


 
How about that 2nd copy of: Everyone Poops (My Body Science)


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmmm so if your church doesn't have a library with that book already, feel free to send it this way... *cough cough* 

And that's another good question to ask the beau! "How's your library look?"


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sometimes you need two of some books, one that stays in your house and one for your car. The car copy is so that you can annoy the daylights out of people behind you as you keep reading while a red light turns green, or a green arrow permits a left turn...   . I'm thinking that Calvin's _Institutes_ or Charnock's "The Existence and Attributes of God" would be good ones for this purpose.

Margaret


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 17, 2008)

I confess that I've done it. I just blamed it on getting older.


----------



## caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

Theogenes said:


> I confess that I've done it. *I just blamed it on getting older.*


 
I fear we have all NOW been exposed !


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 17, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Yup. We've got two copies of Revival and Revivalism (Murray, Iain H).



If you wanted to pass one of those on to me - should not have already done so with another fortunate soul - I would be happy to receive!


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Jun 18, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Being the nice guy that I am, I am willing to take these duplicate books off your shelves, relieving them of the pressure book space, for FREE of charge! That's right. All you have to do is send them to my address, and you will no longer have to burden your book shelves with unnecessary volumes. PM me for details and enjoy quick relief to all your overstock problems!



Well, if you want a copy of my duplicates, you'll have to attend my church's worship service. It's during the start of the worship service during the welcome and announcements that I give away these duplicate books and other books to church members and visitors.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 18, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Just an idea but if you have more than one or two copy's of a particular book, maybe you can donate the extra to your church library if your church has one.




It happens to me all the time.  I have "unwittingly" purchased more books for church libraries than I could possibly count. 

After you have several thousand books its just too hard to remember if you bought this one yet or not!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 18, 2008)

jawyman said:


> Not because this is the Puritan Board, but I buy a lot of bibles. I currently own 83 English-language bibles. If I were to count the foreign-language bibles, I have over one hundred bibles. Different translations, sizes, purposes...It is a strange compulsion of mine. When my wife tells me no more bibles, I tell her we all collect things and bibles are my thing.



Yeah  Doesn't everyone do that!? 

That's .. a quick count of my Bible shelves... 

 I appear to have only 82 English language Bibles. (there must some in another room), but sounds like a good excuse to buy another Bible!

I also have several Hebrew texts, about 15 Greek texts (plain text...and interlinear) one in French, and 3 Spanish versions. 

And on the shelves with all these Bibles, I have placed a booklet "facing out" called "Choosing a Bible" by Leland Ryken...just for laughs.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 18, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> Hmmm so if your church doesn't have a library with that book already, feel free to send it this way... *cough cough*
> 
> And that's another good question to ask the beau! "How's your library look?"



Absolutely. Never trust a man who doesn't read!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Yes.



That is not much of a shock Andrew. On the recent thread about the RPCNA selling 100,000 Psalters, I must confess I did not think it was a great achievement as you probably own 90,000 of them.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 18, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> Sometimes you need two of some books, one that stays in your house and one for your car. The car copy is so that you can annoy the daylights out of people behind you as you keep reading while a red light turns green, or a green arrow permits a left turn...   . I'm thinking that Calvin's _Institutes_ or Charnock's "The Existence and Attributes of God" would be good ones for this purpose.
> 
> Margaret



I have purchased three different versions of Calvin's Institutes. But that was intentional!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

I buy books all the time. I get extras. Mrs. Spurgeon, Ernest Reisinger, and I have a common love. Giving young aspiring men good books. I have also contributed to school libraries. You can't help young aspiring men enough. Even some old ones. 

I just bought a box a books from someone here. I didn't have 4 of them. So the rest are for giving away to good men. 



> (2Ti 2:2) And the things that thou hast heard of me among many witnesses, the same commit thou to faithful men, who shall be able to teach others also.



I believe passing on good books is also helping faithful men who shall be able to teach others. 

I love this kind of ministry.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



 Not quite! Only about 40 psalters actually (mostly English, some French), not counting the Bibles I have which have psalters in the back.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I buy books all the time. I get extras. Mrs. Spurgeon, Ernest Reisinger, and I have a common love. Giving young aspiring men good books. I have also contributed to school libraries. You can't help young aspiring men enough. Even some old ones.
> 
> I just bought a box a books from someone here. I didn't have 4 of them. So the rest are for giving away to good men.
> 
> ...



I was the blessed recipient of one of Randy's books some time ago, and much obliged I am.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

And you are muchly welcomed. I have seen the book Scottish Theology referenced a few times on this board. What a great find for you. I found that in a used bookstore down in Brown County Indiana. I love it when a book I give away fits the man.


----------

